# Considering move to HK



## Jim s (May 9, 2013)

I am considering a move with my wife to HK for a 6 month assignment. Where do I start, Housing and location, transportation, any volunteer work for my wife, like Lions Club international? At the moment we are overwhelmed.


----------



## Jim s (May 9, 2013)

Thanks
This is scary as I do not yet have all the details of the proposed move. Hopefully employer will pick up housing costs. Plan to bring my wife so a service apartment will work??? Where can I find a link to rental apartments in Hong-Kong?
Thanks again.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Jim s said:


> I am considering a move with my wife to HK for a 6 month assignment. Where do I start, Housing and location, transportation, *any volunteer work for my wife,* like Lions Club international? At the moment we are overwhelmed.


Try getting in touch with Crossroads Village. They are always looking for volunteers

this is their website crossroads.org.hk


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I can't profess to know much about serviced apartments, as when I lived in Hk we took a long term (2 year at a time contracted rental), however, I googled the following link which may help. Or maybe the company you are contracted to work for, for the 6 months, can suggest some places to live short term. I know there will be plenty about.
As Dunmovin suggests crossroads is a very good organisation to help. There is also the SPCA-Hk if your wife likes animals, also always looking for volunteers.
Here is one link I found re: serviced apartments
Hong Kong Serviced Apartments | Oakwood


----------



## Jim s (May 9, 2013)

*Fergie Thanks*

Thanks for the link for serviced apartments. I am happy for any help I can find as I have traveled extensively but a long term stay is a lot different then a few days in a hotel.


----------

